# Undescended testicles / fertility issues



## countrylass

Is anyone going through this with a partner who has had surgery for undescended testicles? 
Last night OH finally told me that he had surgery as kid because his testicles didn't descend. We've been together for 4 years and ttc for most of those. We've not gone down the route of Doctors and fertility experts because we were living on a hope and prayer that we'd catch... one day.
OH has no idea of the impact that this has on his fertility - he just thinks that he had surgery and that's that. He is so sensitive and ashamed about going through this procedure that I havent got the heart to discuss the impact it has. 

I always thought that I was the one with the fertility problem. I am a larger girl and just assumed it was me.... Hey, it may still be. 
But this changes the way we approach this, and I guess it's the end of an era because as of today I have to accept that there won't be a happy little accident... And if we want this, then we've got to get a doctor involved.

Just needed to get this off my chest, because there's no one I can talk to about this right now .


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hi, I can't give you a specific answer and i don't want to worry you as everything may be fine, and my previous situation was slightly different in that my Ex never had is undecended testicle brought down and had to have it removed as it wasn't til we met that i pointed out our dangerous it was at the risk of testicular cancer and not being ale to check it!

We had started trying before he had it removed and the specialist said it wouldn't affect fertility, once we started having tests done it turned out he was almost sterile- but i'll never know if it was down to the undecended testicle the surgery or weather he had always been.

Getting a SA will be the only way to give a definite answer sorry x


----------



## star25

Hi, my DH had this but we werent sure if it was 1 or both or how old he was when he had the op,we found out it was one corrected when he was 4, hes had two SA's and both were slightly low but not low enough that it should stop us getting a bfp, im now having tests as have long cycles up to 75 days so don't ovulate and have never had a bfp
I spent a long time worrying about this, I was sure the results would be really low, so my advice would be to ask for a SA before you worry and start thinking the worst like I did when I didn't need to it could turn out fine, i'm now on to worrying about myself again!
Good luck, hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I would highly advise he get a SA done. My husband has azoo and that was the very first question they had for him. Do you know how old he was before having the surgery. They usually want it done within the first year.


----------



## Tinker1

Hi Countrylass - your story is very similar to ours!!! DH had an undescended testicles and had an operation when he was 9 years old. That was too late, unfortunately. Our first SA a year ago was 7 million :(. But I also know of another man who had undescended testicles as a kid and have 2 beautiful children!

Our Doctor confirmed that the cause of low sperm count is the undescended testicles and the fact that he had his surgery a little too late. This may not be your case!

It's best to take the SA for your peace of mind. Good luck ... keep us posted.


----------



## Tinker1

And Countrylass, there's a lot you can do to improve low sperm count, so don't worry if that is the outcome. 

I understand why this is a sensitive issue for your DH, my DH felt the same way as your DH. He was so scared that I might leave him. :( 

Hoping for the best result for you and your DH.


----------



## luckdragon

Hello there Hun this sounds exactly like me and my dh! He didn't tell me for ages then it became apparent that his two scars were from that! I'd never even thought about it before that moment! We tried and tried for well over a year but it was no use, so we went to see the dr! We had 3 months of tests and they showed me to be completely normal but my poor dh has no sperm what so ever. The undescended testicles damaged his production from
Being too hot and too far up to develop properly. We were told we could try surgical sperm recovery but that the sperm if any found would be damaged and have not much chance of working. A year later and I have just finished my first Ivf cycle with donor sperm! It's not an easy journey, the best thing to do is to get a semen analysis and go from there. It really depends on when he had them operated on! My dh had his op at 15 which is way way too late as they need to be fixed before the boy is 1 to preserve any sperm production. Xx


----------



## zanDark

My husband had surgery as a kid because of an undescended testicle :flower: his SA was fine both times he was tested before our IUIs :flower:

I would get him to go have an SA and ask a FE about it! :flower:


----------



## Ktd185

Sorry to bring up an old post, but just looking for some advice please.

I've been withy my OH for 9 years, we've been TTC unsuccessfully for 2 years. I've always known that my OH had undescended testicles as a child, I assumed he was a baby, turns out he was 5 years old. OH has a GP appointment on the 17th to discuss sperm analysis, as requested by my GP. It's obviously playing on his mind as he asked me today if I thought the testicle issue had anything to do with it.

I've never thought much about it, so I did some Googling today. The results aren't great and I am now very worried! MIL has always told him it wouldn't cause any problems, the Google results say otherwise!


----------



## star25

Hi, I worried like anything as my dh had one corrected when he was about 4, hes had 4 sa's now and they range from 13-84mil so try not to worry, easier said than done I know, but our issue is mainly with me not ovulating and FS isn't worried about the undescended testicle as a couple of times now he has said it doesn't matter as the other one still works fine! not sure if that means the one that was undescended does nothing but he still has a fair count, good luck, the sooner you get results the better you will feel x


----------



## Ktd185

star25 said:


> Hi, I worried like anything as my dh had one corrected when he was about 4, hes had 4 sa's now and they range from 13-84mil so try not to worry, easier said than done I know, but our issue is mainly with me not ovulating and FS isn't worried about the undescended testicle as a couple of times now he has said it doesn't matter as the other one still works fine! not sure if that means the one that was undescended does nothing but he still has a fair count, good luck, the sooner you get results the better you will feel x

Thank you for your reply!

I always thought the issue was with me, as I have very irregular cycles. I've seen my GP and had 21 day bloods done, which showed I ovulate. She said the next step was to get OH to do a sperm analysis. It's taken a while for him to agree to this but he's seeing GP on the 17th. 

Both testicles were undescended which was picked up at a pre-school check up, and then operated on (or whatever they do). MIL was positive it wouldn't be a problem but now I just can't stop worrying about it!


----------



## star25

Im the same with irregular cycles, endometriosis was suspected so had a laparoscopy, hsg and hysteroscopy and they found nothing at all, just rarely ovulate, now on 4th cycle of clomid
I know its difficult waiting for all these results an answers, I worried at every test and every result and it was always better than I expected, hope it all works out well x


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi Ktd, I don't want to upset you or anything but I thought i'd tell you my story so far. My dh had both undescended testicles that weren't corrected until age 9 or 10. MIL was told there may be a fertility issue as a result. He was diagnosed with azoospermia (no sperm in ejaculate) late last year and they found no sperm in a fine needle aspiration (FNA). He was diagnosed with sertoli cell only syndrome which is the worst of the azoospermia types I believe. However, he has just gone through a mTESE and they found sperm. We were given a 5-10% chance of finding sperm in the mTESE but we still found sperm!!

Currently half way through our IVF ICSI cycle and am waiting to hear if any of the eggs fertilise and turn into embryos for transfer.

There is always hope honey :hugs: Everybody's story is different and the results will always vary. You just have to put your head up and keep taking steps towards your baby.

Your dh had his fixed much earlier than my dh so he may have no infertility issues at all. 

I really wish you all the best luck and support :flower:


----------



## NikkiR143

Hey guys! I'm new to this forum and I've found it really helpful so far. My husband had one undescended testicle as a child. They did the surgery to correct it, but it still never dropped. For some reason, his mom never took him back to remove the testicle in his abdomen so he still has that one up there. However, his left testicle was always normal. But...it's huge when he stands up! He says it's always been like that. It almost looks swollen, but no pain. And in the morning, when he is lying in bed it's a normal, small testicle. Really weird! Anyway, him ejaculate has always been really clear and watery which always worried me as I thought this was an indicator of low sperm count and with his history it would make sense. My fears came true when we tried to conceive for a year and I never got pregnant :-( So we're not finally taking the steps to find out what's wrong. He goes for a sperm count this Friday. I'm nervous...The doctor always told him as a child that his one left testicle would produce normal sperm, but I think it's weird that it's so big and that his ejaculate is clear and watery. Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## star25

Hi Nicole, I cant help too much but my fertility specialist said it doesnt matter my dh had one undescended as the other one works fine so not to worry
I know how u feel, I was certain we would get bad results and I was so scared but they turned out better than expected, 4 counts done ranging from 13--84 million so even if the results arent great they can vary from test to test


----------



## NikkiR143

Thank you for your response! It gives me some hope  
I wish you luck!


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi Nicole! My DH also was born with an undescended testicle and is actually going in tomorrow morning for an SA. I'll keep you updated with our results. He had surgery when he was young, but had some complications with it and had to go back when he was around 5 to get it fixed. We did an at home sperm check and he got a negative result (indicating fewer than 20M), but we're not jumping to conclusions until he gets his SA results.


----------



## NikkiR143

Thank you! It has always worried me that they never removed the undescended testicle in his abdomen since I've heard this raised his chance of getting testicular cancer. I guess it's something we need to bring up with his doctor. As far as the good testicle goes, I'm hoping he's producing some sperm. It worries me that his semen is so clear though. I just don't think that's normal...ugh. Stressful!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Briss

ladies, sorry for being silly but I have to ask, how do you know that your DH had undescended testicles? I asked my DH but he does not know and he has very bad relationships with his mother so he is not going to ask her. His count was never above 11-12 million and I wonder what's causing it.


----------



## melissaelaine

Briss said:


> ladies, sorry for being silly but I have to ask, how do you know that your DH had undescended testicles? I asked my DH but he does not know and he has very bad relationships with his mother so he is not going to ask her. His count was never above 11-12 million and I wonder what's causing it.

My DH had his later surgery when he was old enough to remember it. The surgery can also leave a scar, so I have read about people not knowing, but suspecting based on the scarring.


----------



## Briss

melissaelaine, thanks! My DH does not remember anything so I guess I will just have to get down there and investigate if there are any scars ...


----------



## NikkiR143

Briss said:


> ladies, sorry for being silly but I have to ask, how do you know that your DH had undescended testicles? I asked my DH but he does not know and he has very bad relationships with his mother so he is not going to ask her. His count was never above 11-12 million and I wonder what's causing it.

My DH must've been old enough as well, because he remembers too. And there's also a scar. But the scary part is when it didn't drop, they never went back in to remove it from his abdomen. So it's still in there! Only on the right side though. His left testicle was normal. 

Since his count is low what has the doctor recommended?


----------



## Briss

I could not make my DH to go to urologist, our FS would not even refer him to urologist she just said that we should do IVf asap


----------



## xxshellsxx

xxshellsxx said:


> Hi, I can't give you a specific answer and i don't want to worry you as everything may be fine, and my previous situation was slightly different in that my Ex never had is undecended testicle brought down and had to have it removed as it wasn't til we met that i pointed out our dangerous it was at the risk of testicular cancer and not being ale to check it!
> 
> We had started trying before he had it removed and the specialist said it wouldn't affect fertility, once we started having tests done it turned out he was almost sterile- but i'll never know if it was down to the undecended testicle the surgery or weather he had always been.
> 
> Getting a SA will be the only way to give a definite answer sorry x

Nicole this was my my experience ^^^^^ - he didn't have his removed from his abdomen until he was age 30/31! I hope you have a better outcome than this x


----------



## star25

My dh vaguely remembered but his mum always told him anyway coz dh and his brother both had the same and they were joking about it, not funny as we didnt know it could affect sperm at the time, turned out ok in the end, just need to get a bfp now!


----------



## NikkiR143

xxshellsxx said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I can't give you a specific answer and i don't want to worry you as everything may be fine, and my previous situation was slightly different in that my Ex never had is undecended testicle brought down and had to have it removed as it wasn't til we met that i pointed out our dangerous it was at the risk of testicular cancer and not being ale to check it!
> 
> We had started trying before he had it removed and the specialist said it wouldn't affect fertility, once we started having tests done it turned out he was almost sterile- but i'll never know if it was down to the undecended testicle the surgery or weather he had always been.
> 
> Getting a SA will be the only way to give a definite answer sorry x
> 
> Nicole this was my my experience ^^^^^ - he didn't have his removed from his abdomen until he was age 30/31! I hope you have a better outcome than this xClick to expand...


Was it just one testicle or both? I'm hoping since he has one good testicle that he's still producing some sperm. This was your ex you're talking about? So you never went through with IVF for the little amount of sperm he did have?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Yes my Ex - He had 1 normal testicle and 1 undecended. we were on the ICSI with TESE waiting list and had no further investigations as there was no chance of it ever happening naturally for us (I had to be age 30 in our pct to get ICSI) and our relationship broke down after 9 years, before we reached the top of the list. He has since married and adopted a child x

Like i say i have no idea if this was in anyway related to the undecended testicle or the surgery x


----------



## Briss

I could not find any scars but then it's so wrinkly down there, really hard to tell. So I practically begged my DH to talk to his mum about it and she said he did not have undescended testicles issues but he did have measles. maybe that's the reason for his low sperm count?


----------



## TTCabundle

nicolew412 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> ladies, sorry for being silly but I have to ask, how do you know that your DH had undescended testicles? I asked my DH but he does not know and he has very bad relationships with his mother so he is not going to ask her. His count was never above 11-12 million and I wonder what's causing it.
> 
> My DH must've been old enough as well, because he remembers too. And there's also a scar. But the scary part is when it didn't drop, they never went back in to remove it from his abdomen. So it's still in there! Only on the right side though. His left testicle was normal.
> 
> Since his count is low what has the doctor recommended?Click to expand...

My OH has exactly the same problem! He had the sugery to correct it as a baby but it still didn't drop so its still up there! His other one works normally but I'm still afraid that this is going to be a problem. x


----------



## NikkiR143

TTCabundle said:


> nicolew412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> ladies, sorry for being silly but I have to ask, how do you know that your DH had undescended testicles? I asked my DH but he does not know and he has very bad relationships with his mother so he is not going to ask her. His count was never above 11-12 million and I wonder what's causing it.
> 
> My DH must've been old enough as well, because he remembers too. And there's also a scar. But the scary part is when it didn't drop, they never went back in to remove it from his abdomen. So it's still in there! Only on the right side though. His left testicle was normal.
> 
> Since his count is low what has the doctor recommended?Click to expand...
> 
> My OH has exactly the same problem! He had the sugery to correct it as a baby but it still didn't drop so its still up there! His other one works normally but I'm still afraid that this is going to be a problem. xClick to expand...

Really? Ugh...I sometimes feel angry that his mother never took him back to get it removed. I think it raises his chances of developing testicular cancer with it still in his abdomen. :-( 

My DH's left testicle works normally too, I think. However, it's quite large! Especially when it stands up! It almost looks swollen, but he said there's no pain. it's always been like this. When he lays down though, especially in the morning, it's totally normal size. Sorry for all the details, but he's never been to the doctor about it and I'm afraid something is wrong. His ejaculation is also quite clear and watery- which makes me believe he's definitely low sperm count. 

We've been trying for weeks to get him into the lab for a sperm count but the lab is only open from 7 a.m. to 2 p.m. and he works weekdays and we can't afford for him to take time off right now. Soon though, hopefully! So we can figure this out!


----------



## whigfield

My OH had the same thing and was actually told that one of his testicles had died and was no longer functioning (after he had surgery and it shot back up, requiring another surgery) - however he's had two SAs so far and both have been normal, so it doesn't seem to have affected him like that.

A SA is definitely the way forward. Wishing you both luck. :)


----------



## TTCabundle

nicolew412 said:


> TTCabundle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicolew412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> ladies, sorry for being silly but I have to ask, how do you know that your DH had undescended testicles? I asked my DH but he does not know and he has very bad relationships with his mother so he is not going to ask her. His count was never above 11-12 million and I wonder what's causing it.
> 
> My DH must've been old enough as well, because he remembers too. And there's also a scar. But the scary part is when it didn't drop, they never went back in to remove it from his abdomen. So it's still in there! Only on the right side though. His left testicle was normal.
> 
> Since his count is low what has the doctor recommended?Click to expand...
> 
> My OH has exactly the same problem! He had the sugery to correct it as a baby but it still didn't drop so its still up there! His other one works normally but I'm still afraid that this is going to be a problem. xClick to expand...
> 
> Really? Ugh...I sometimes feel angry that his mother never took him back to get it removed. I think it raises his chances of developing testicular cancer with it still in his abdomen. :-(
> 
> My DH's left testicle works normally too, I think. However, it's quite large! Especially when it stands up! It almost looks swollen, but he said there's no pain. it's always been like this. When he lays down though, especially in the morning, it's totally normal size. Sorry for all the details, but he's never been to the doctor about it and I'm afraid something is wrong. His ejaculation is also quite clear and watery- which makes me believe he's definitely low sperm count.
> 
> We've been trying for weeks to get him into the lab for a sperm count but the lab is only open from 7 a.m. to 2 p.m. and he works weekdays and we can't afford for him to take time off right now. Soon though, hopefully! So we can figure this out!Click to expand...

I get angry too that his mother never bothered to take him back, especially considering the risk! My OH says the undescended one causes him slight pain occasionaly which leads me to beleieve there is a problem there. I just hope there isn't a problem with the "working" one. My OH's is a bit clear and watery too but with thick white bits, sorry for tmi haha! Now I just need to convince him to see a doctor! x


----------



## rdleela

Just a quick post for anyone looking for info, my DH had the surgery as a young child, and because of years of scar tissue building up, we've become infertile (azoospermia - zero sperm). DH had a surgery last year to try to bypass all the scarring, and it worked! We now have an average of 4 million motile sperm. BUT it's not enough for natural pregnancy, so we are now doing IVF/ICSI. My journal in my siggy is a great resource, or PM me with questions! Best of luck, all!


----------



## NikkiR143

Component	Standard Range	Your Value
Collection time, semen 0925
Semen volume	>=2.0 mL	1.5
SEMEN, TIME READ 1015
Liquefaction, semen NO
SPERM AGGLUTINATION 3+
Spermatozoa, rapid %	>=25	SEE NOTE
Interpretation SEE NOTE
SPERM COUNT, SEMEN TND

This was my husband's sperm analysis results. I can't click on anything for "see note" on the kaiser website, so I'm not sure what that is referring to. TND I think stands for test not done. Why, because no sperm was found? I'm dreading hearing the results. I'm confused and impatient and I think his doctor is out of town this week, so we have to wait till next week to get any answers. :-(


----------



## LadyPatience

Hello

I'm new to this forum but found the thread through a google search as i've just found out that my husband had this op on both his testicles when he was 9... and now I'm really scared. He did a SA yesterday so we should get some results tomorrow. We've been NTNP for about a year, and TTC properly for a few months, though my erratic cycles have made it "fun" trying to BD around the right time.

At the moment I'm full of questions. Why didnt our GP know this from his records and flag it up when I went to him about my concerns, and why the hell didn't his parents bring it up with him at some point in adulthood? They claim that the doctor doing the op never mentioned a thing... has anyone else had this experience?

The thought of a doc operating on a boy's testes and not bringing up the issue of fertility leaves me totally speechless!

LPX


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladypatience

Sorry to here of ur frustration. My hubby had his surgery around the sam time and it resulted in azoospermia. Amazingly though we were able to find sperm with an mTese. Still trying for our rainbow baby though.

I hope ur sa results come back with something positive. Were both testicles undescended?

Ive often thought about the irresponsible doctors that let my hubby go 9ish yrs without surgery. Crazy that these ppl operate.

I hope my msg at least brings u comfort that ur not alone xx


----------



## LadyPatience

Hi!

I'm so sorry - I've just read your story and it sounds very hard. 

Is an mtese extraction from the testes, and will you then try ICSI or IUI? I'm only just learning about all this stuff in case the news is bad.

We hope to get our results very soon. It's so frightening. 

LPX


----------



## LadyPatience

Just read your signature properly - good luck in Feb :) xxx

Do you know if it was the operation happening so late that caused to azoospermia, or that the op was performed badly? I'm clutching at straws here I know.


----------



## NikkiR143

rdleela said:


> Just a quick post for anyone looking for info, my DH had the surgery as a young child, and because of years of scar tissue building up, we've become infertile (azoospermia - zero sperm). DH had a surgery last year to try to bypass all the scarring, and it worked! We now have an average of 4 million motile sperm. BUT it's not enough for natural pregnancy, so we are now doing IVF/ICSI. My journal in my siggy is a great resource, or PM me with questions! Best of luck, all!

Hi Rdlella,

I forget if I asked you this already- but regarding your husband's testicular biopsy: did the doctor say the biopsy was a risky surgery? I know this is how they found out your DH has obstructive azoospermia. Did the urologist say that the biopsy could lower sperm count even more (should they find any in the testicle)? What risks were involved with the biopsy?

- Nicole


----------



## Hopeful Cat

LadyPatience said:


> Just read your signature properly - good luck in Feb :) xxx
> 
> Do you know if it was the operation happening so late that caused to azoospermia, or that the op was performed badly? I'm clutching at straws here I know.

hey LadyPatience, thanks im just starting my next cycle today so im excited...hoping this is the one that works.

Im not trying to scare u or upset u and I have my fingers crossed for u both. We were told that the azoospermia was most likely due to the length of time before they were surgically dropped. The damage gets worse after 3 yrs old. They also told us we would likely not find sperm after we were diagnosed as sertoli-cell only...but we did. So shows what they know. Mtese is a microsurgical biopse of the testes. For us that was he only option to find sperm. We went in with less than 10% chance of finding sperm. We found 11 sperm and got 4 embryos fom that.

But dont jump to conclusions yet. Wait till u get results of ur sperm analysis. Im here if u wqnt any info but im so hoping u get better news than we did.


----------



## rdleela

nicolew412 said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick post for anyone looking for info, my DH had the surgery as a young child, and because of years of scar tissue building up, we've become infertile (azoospermia - zero sperm). DH had a surgery last year to try to bypass all the scarring, and it worked! We now have an average of 4 million motile sperm. BUT it's not enough for natural pregnancy, so we are now doing IVF/ICSI. My journal in my siggy is a great resource, or PM me with questions! Best of luck, all!
> 
> Hi Rdlella,
> 
> I forget if I asked you this already- but regarding your husband's testicular biopsy: did the doctor say the biopsy was a risky surgery? I know this is how they found out your DH has obstructive azoospermia. Did the urologist say that the biopsy could lower sperm count even more (should they find any in the testicle)? What risks were involved with the biopsy?
> 
> - NicoleClick to expand...

Hi Nicole, we were never told that the biopsy could lower his sperm count going forward, and there were no risks to his future fertility that they told us about. It was really presented as our only option left to find out if he had a blockage or not. At that point, we were only interested in doing IVF/ICSI if we had to, we were more interested in going the route of trying to "fix" or "by-pass" the blockage if there was one, so a biopsy was the only way to confirm if a surgery to repair was even an option. 

If we were gonna go straight to IVF, we would have had to travel to an out-of-province clinic that could perform a TESE, so that wasn't on our radar at that point.

In the end, I ended up pregnant naturally 14 months after my DH had the surgery to repair, and I'm very happy we went the route that we did, because now we have sperm in ejaculate, and can do IVF in our home province, close to home with less cost.

I hope that answered some of your questions!


----------



## NikkiR143

rdleela said:


> nicolew412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick post for anyone looking for info, my DH had the surgery as a young child, and because of years of scar tissue building up, we've become infertile (azoospermia - zero sperm). DH had a surgery last year to try to bypass all the scarring, and it worked! We now have an average of 4 million motile sperm. BUT it's not enough for natural pregnancy, so we are now doing IVF/ICSI. My journal in my siggy is a great resource, or PM me with questions! Best of luck, all!
> 
> Hi Rdlella,
> 
> I forget if I asked you this already- but regarding your husband's testicular biopsy: did the doctor say the biopsy was a risky surgery? I know this is how they found out your DH has obstructive azoospermia. Did the urologist say that the biopsy could lower sperm count even more (should they find any in the testicle)? What risks were involved with the biopsy?
> 
> - NicoleClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Nicole, we were never told that the biopsy could lower his sperm count going forward, and there were no risks to his future fertility that they told us about. It was really presented as our only option left to find out if he had a blockage or not. At that point, we were only interested in doing IVF/ICSI if we had to, we were more interested in going the route of trying to "fix" or "by-pass" the blockage if there was one, so a biopsy was the only way to confirm if a surgery to repair was even an option.
> 
> If we were gonna go straight to IVF, we would have had to travel to an out-of-province clinic that could perform a TESE, so that wasn't on our radar at that point.
> 
> In the end, I ended up pregnant naturally 14 months after my DH had the surgery to repair, and I'm very happy we went the route that we did, because now we have sperm in ejaculate, and can do IVF in our home province, close to home with less cost.
> 
> I hope that answered some of your questions!Click to expand...

Yes! Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## LadyPatience

Hi - thanks so much for your message :)

We've been waiting all week for the SA results and were yesterday afternoon that there's "nothing worrying" in the result but that's all the nurse could say over the phone. We're waiting for an appointment to see our doc so she can explain the result fully but FXd it's going to be ok. A nurse wouldn't tell us something that wasn't true would they?!

Can I relax yet?!


----------



## TTCabundle

Sorry to drag this thread back up, I commented sometime last year about my OHs undescended testicle and I just wanted to update that I finally convinced him to see the doctor about it, he has to go back on the 20th for tests ect, and theyre going tomdo a SA, im so glad hes finally been! 

Im so worried they will find a problem with his sperm, although we have got pregnant in the past (ended in mc) its playing on my mind that maybe that was it, our only chances :( x


----------



## TTCabundle

LadyPatience said:


> Hi - thanks so much for your message :)
> 
> We've been waiting all week for the SA results and were yesterday afternoon that there's "nothing worrying" in the result but that's all the nurse could say over the phone. We're waiting for an appointment to see our doc so she can explain the result fully but FXd it's going to be ok. A nurse wouldn't tell us something that wasn't true would they?!
> 
> Can I relax yet?!

Fingers crossed for your appt hun! Update and let us know how it goes :)
I dont think the nurse would be able to tell you there wasnt a problem if there was, so relax! :happydance:


----------



## LadyPatience

TTCabundle said:


> LadyPatience said:
> 
> 
> Hi - thanks so much for your message :)
> 
> We've been waiting all week for the SA results and were yesterday afternoon that there's "nothing worrying" in the result but that's all the nurse could say over the phone. We're waiting for an appointment to see our doc so she can explain the result fully but FXd it's going to be ok. A nurse wouldn't tell us something that wasn't true would they?!
> 
> Can I relax yet?!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your appt hun! Update and let us know how it goes :)
> I dont think the nurse would be able to tell you there wasnt a problem if there was, so relax! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you - I will let you know when we find out something definite. And well done for convincing your hub to get it seen to - I've read a lot that says one testicle makes very little if any difference to fertility. I'm sure you've researched this heaps as well but I haven't heard of anyone with unilateral probs having fertility issues so FXd and let me know too. It's such a relief to be able to talk about this. It's not the sort of thing I can talk to my friends or parents about right now as they'd only worry too and that just adds more pressure than we need :nope:

LPXX


----------



## TTCabundle

LadyPatience said:


> TTCabundle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyPatience said:
> 
> 
> Hi - thanks so much for your message :)
> 
> We've been waiting all week for the SA results and were yesterday afternoon that there's "nothing worrying" in the result but that's all the nurse could say over the phone. We're waiting for an appointment to see our doc so she can explain the result fully but FXd it's going to be ok. A nurse wouldn't tell us something that wasn't true would they?!
> 
> Can I relax yet?!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your appt hun! Update and let us know how it goes :)
> I dont think the nurse would be able to tell you there wasnt a problem if there wa6s, so relax! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you - I will let you know when we find out something definite. And well done for convincing your hub to get it seen to - I've read a lot that says one testicle makes very little if any difference to fertility. I'm sure you've researched this heaps as well but I haven't heard of anyone with unilateral probs having fertility issues so FXd and let me know too. It's such a relief to be able to talk about this. It's not the sort of thing I can talk to my friends or parents about right now as they'd only worry too and that just adds more pressure than we need :nope:
> 
> LPXXClick to expand...


Yes its great to have somewhere to talk about this, its so stressful dealing with it alone. Yes ive researched into it quite s lot but its still there st the back of your mind telling you that maybe there is something wrong :dohh: I never though TTC would be this stressful! Whens your appt? x


----------

